# When an idiot robs a convenience store...



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 2, 2007)

Words fail.  Maniacal giggling, however, suffices.  The latter escaped me, I confess.

Synopsis of video:  Idiot goes to rob a store.  Idiot can't get past the security glass.  Idiot gets locked INSIDE the store.  Then, he asks somewhat politely (it seems) to be let out.  Spider. Fly. Parlor.

Finally, somebody comes out from behind the counter and OPENS A CAN.  One of the guys in back apparently studied some martial arts somewhere.  

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=403_1185268268

This was tremendously fun to watch.

The title reference was Beethoven.  This needs that put to it...

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Ella (Aug 2, 2007)

excessive force, don't you think?

I mean, the guy was lying there in the fetal postion. He was obviously done.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 2, 2007)

poor guy.  all he wanted wwas his twinkies and the cash drawer.


----------



## bydand (Aug 2, 2007)

:lfao:  That is too good!  The way he was acting it looked like he was trying to pass off like he had a weapon of some sort.  I would beat him like a rug as well.  I've seen somebody curl up like that, then come up with a knife when the other guy stopped wailing on him.  Until they are either out-cold or cuffed/restrained, they are a threat.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 2, 2007)

What a moron.
I think I would have hog-tied him with duct tape and left him in the middle of the floor until the police arrived ;p.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow.  Woulda been nice if the Can Opener had some help to tie the beasty up.


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 2, 2007)

While the beating the guy took was quite excessive, I think it goes back to "what comes around, goes around." 
Physical confrontation was the risk the idiot took when decided to rob the 7-11.


----------



## grydth (Aug 2, 2007)

Ella said:


> excessive force, don't you think?
> 
> I mean, the guy was lying there in the fetal postion. He was obviously done.



I have to respectfully part ways with you on this one. 

I don't have a lot of sympathy for violent thugs who prey on innocent small business owners to begin with...

In a rough justice sense, this x got what he was looking to hand out to these innocent workers. I wish I could see 10 videos like this a night. Maybe then we could walk on our own streets.

 Even looking at it as a matter of law, to me its self - defense. The criminal was obviously violent and destructive, a genuine threat to these shop owners. Note how again and again he puts his hand to his right pocket, clearly a probability of a weapon here. His pacing and screaming are other indications of a violent and unpredicatble nature. Given all of these things, the store owner was justified in pounding the snot out of him. As another poster has noted, this type of wacko could cover up one moment and come off the floor with a weapon in the next.

Let's give the benefit of the doubt to the citizen.... for a change.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2007)

Ella said:


> excessive force, don't you think?



I thought so too. While the overall fairness is there, legally speaking I would think the victor could be in legal danger...and rightly so. He went too far.

But...I liked the clip! I can't feel any sympathy for the would-be robber, who was willing to put others at risk and quite likely willing to hurt them.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 2, 2007)

arnisador said:


> I thought so too. While the overall fairness is there, legally speaking I would think the victor could be in legal danger...and rightly so. He went too far.
> 
> But...I liked the clip! I can't feel any sympathy for the would-be robber, who was willing to put others at risk and quite likely willing to hurt them.


 
"In legal danger," sadly, completely depends upon the lawyers involved, and their strategies. If the guy sticks with "I was in fear for my life," for the entire sequence, he has a good chance of getting out of it okay. Like others have posted, the guy could have gotten up with a knife and stabbed him-what seems excessive to some, isn't at all to those who have been there. In the end, I pretty much train to keep them lying down on the ground, myself, and train my students to be able to exercise that option as well. Better to face a legal case, and possible jail sentence, than face a life eliminating your wastes into a colostomy bag, or worse-because you refrained from being "excessive."

Nice to see the clip, but too bad for the guy that it exists.....


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 2, 2007)

I liked the 'why the heck are you handing me a duster'  look the owner gave the other clerk (wife?).


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> I liked the 'why the heck are you handing me a duster' look the owner gave the other clerk (wife?).


No, no! I said *MOP* the floor with him.

I can see the DA telling the jury that all the clerk had to do was stay behind the safety glass and call the police...and in some cases wait 30 minutes for them to arrive.  Every time I turn on the news or read a paper I hear/read of another brutal attack, another robbery, another act of violence perpetrated against those of us who are trying to take care of our families and maybe add to the lives of others by people who do nothing but take.  Sooner or later it's gonna get very hard to find a jury with enough members for trial who don't have it so ingrained in their minds that "well, he shouldn't have been an idiot".  Maybe it's just me but somewhere deep in my core I've had almost a quivering feeling that we as a society are on the verge of a huge change.  God, I hope it's a change for the better.


----------



## thetruth (Aug 3, 2007)

That actually happened here in Melbourne a week or so ago.   The moron was arrested and the guy who slapped him like a red headed step child may face assault charges but none have been laid yet.  The guy who beat him was on the news and looked far from threatening and the manager had a wry smile on his face.

If he was just waving his hands around I wouldn't have beat him like that but he looked like he was trying to make it look like he had a weapon and in my opinion got exactly what he deserved.  The attendant in fortunate he didn't actually have a weapon.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Aug 3, 2007)

Robber got what was coming to him, and with pretty fair form, too.  Well done to the store owner.

Though I'm a little nervous about what happened to the guy when he got dragged _off camera_.  Do we know if the robber's still breathing?


----------

